# No al referendum sulla legge Fornero.



## Gre-No-Li (20 Gennaio 2015)

La Corte costituzionale ha dichiarato inammissibile il referendum sulla legge Fornero in materia di pensioni, proposto dalla Lega Nord. 

Ottima notizia per i giovani...


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2015)

Era ovvio che non sarebbe stato dichiarato ammissibile, è la legge. Non riesco a capire chi si scandalizza per questa decisione


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Era ovvio che non sarebbe stato dichiarato ammissibile, è la legge. Non riesco a capire chi si scandalizza per questa decisione



.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Bisogna leggere, come sempre, prima le motivazioni.


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2015)

decisione logica


----------



## James Watson (21 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Era ovvio che non sarebbe stato dichiarato ammissibile, è la legge. Non riesco a capire chi si scandalizza per questa decisione



.


----------



## Denni90 (21 Gennaio 2015)

tutti contenti qui che sia stata nn concesso il referendum... siete così masochisti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> tutti contenti qui che sia stata nn concesso il referendum... siete così masochisti?



hai ragione infatti non capisco i commenti sopra.. 

probabilmente non avete parenti a cui la vita è stata rovinata da questa legge.. io si


----------



## francylomba (21 Gennaio 2015)

la elsa la manderei a pulire le stalle lei con le sue lacrime di coccodrillo! sapeva benissimo cosa andava incontro e fa la piangiutina di dispiacere...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Gennaio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> tutti contenti qui che sia stata nn concesso il referendum... siete così masochisti?



Il raccogliconsensi Salvini era ben conscio che la Costutuzione (non i komunistihh o quelli dei centri sociali) vieta espressamente referendum su leggi di bilancio. La sua proposta è incostituzionale, quindi masochisti di che? 
Piuttosto che pendere dalle labbra di Salvini, informatevi. Articolo 75 costituzione.


----------



## Denni90 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> hai ragione infatti non capisco i commenti sopra..
> 
> probabilmente non avete parenti a cui la vita è stata rovinata da questa legge.. io si



idem ... un anno e mezzo di lavoro in più ... e sti qua sono felici perchè "salvini ha perso"
sinistroidi masochisti


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Gennaio 2015)

Vabbè, io c'ho provato a spiegartelo.


----------



## James Watson (21 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il raccogliconsensi Salvini era ben conscio che la Costutuzione (non i komunistihh o quelli dei centri sociali) vieta espressamente referendum su leggi di bilancio. La sua proposta è incostituzionale, quindi masochisti di che?
> Piuttosto che pendere dalle labbra di Salvini, informatevi. Articolo 75 costituzione.



Ri-punto.

Il bello è che Salvini lo sapeva benissimo anche prima, ha deciso di proseguire lo stesso almeno adesso può fare la "vittima del sistema, dalla parte del popolo e dei più deboli. Peccato che qualcuno ci casca in pieno..

P.s. la legge fornero è dura e ingiusta, però aprite gli occhi: nessun governo la toccherà mai, perché per toccarla bisogna trovare il sistema alternativo per fare risparmiare all'inps 18 miliardi dico 18 miliardi di euro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Gennaio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> idem ... un anno e mezzo di lavoro in più ... e sti qua sono felici perchè "salvini ha perso"
> sinistroidi masochisti



Che centrano i sinistroidi?, è la legge e Salvini, lo sapeva già, ma aveva bisogno di propaganda

Comunque per tua informazione non sono 1 anno in mezzo in più,

io per esempo sarei andato in pensione a 56 anni con 40 di contributi
ora andrò a 63 anni con 47 di contributi, follia (comunque pagati per 40)


----------



## Denni90 (21 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che centrano i sinistroidi?, è la legge e Salvini, che non è *******, lo sapeva già, ma aveva bisogno di propaganda
> 
> Comunque per tua informazione non sono 1 anno in mezzo in più,
> 
> ...



hai da dire anche sul fatto che mio papà si è fatto 18 mesi in più?? hai da ridire proprio su ttt eh...

e sinistroidi è rivolto all utente medio di questo thread...hai da ridire anche su questo?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Gennaio 2015)

Se l'aspettativa di vita media si allunga si deve andare in pensione più tardi.
Secondo me non ci sono altre soluzioni


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2015)

dimenticate salvini...cosa ne pensate del fatto che è stato reso incostituzionale il referendum Giusto o sbagliato che sia?
Magari la costituzione cosi come e' è sbagliata...magari eh!
Lo dice uno che da buon .non voterebbe mai un leghista


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> quindi masochisti di che?
> Piuttosto che pendere dalle labbra di Salvini, informatevi. Articolo 75 costituzione.



e quindi?
la costituzione è un dogma quindi è tutto giusto senza se e senza ma?


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e quindi?



E quindi che? Basterebbero due click, per chi magari non lo sa, per capire che Salvini è semplicemente una capra urlante.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> dimenticate salvini...cosa ne pensate del fatto che è stato reso incostituzionale il referendum Giusto o sbagliato che sia?
> Magari la costituzione cosi come e' è sbagliata...magari eh!
> Lo dice uno che da buon ******* non voterebbe mai un leghista



Il popolo non può intervenire su leggi che vanno contro i propri interessi, come una legge finanziaria. Almeno è quello che viene affermato in dottrina, o meglio quello che vollero i costituenti. Mi pare anche logico.


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il popolo non può intervenire su leggi che vanno contro i propri interessi, come una legge finanziaria. Almeno è quello che viene affermato in dottrina, o meglio quello che vollero i costituenti. Mi pare anche logico.



non sono d accordo come principio


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e quindi?
> la costituzione è un dogma quindi è tutto giusto senza se e senza ma?


La Costituzione è la legge fondamentale dello Stato, non è che la Corte Costituzionale può decidere di ignorarla a caso solo perchè qualcuno la ritiene ingiusta.



Doctore ha scritto:


> non sono d accordo come principio


Non so che dirti, il principio espresso mi pare abbastanza logico e corretto invece.


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e quindi?
> la costituzione è un dogma quindi è tutto giusto senza se e senza ma?



No, ma proprio qui sta il punto.

Lamentarsi per la *decisione* non ha il minimo senso, indipendentemente dal colore politico. Un referendum di questo tipo è vietato dalla Costituzione, quindi non può essere attuato. Sono passaggi logici incontrovertibili e svincolati dalla situazione politica. Il discorso è il medesimo per il referendum sull'euro proposto da Grillo. Tutto questo è risaputo benissimo da Salvini, non è uno stupido, ci ha volutamente marciato sopra e ci ha volutamente creato uno scandalo che non esiste semplicemente per fini elettorali.

Il problema dove sta, allora? Se non piace questo sistema, sta nella Costituzione. Salvini dovrebbe chiaramente dire che il problema sta nella Costituzione. Non prendersela con i giudici e dire che "l'Italia fa schifo" perché non approvano un referendum *anticostituzionale* per sua architettura.

Tutto questo vale indipendentemente dalla bontà della riforma, sulla quale ognuno può avere o meno il proprio giudizio, negativo o positivo che sia.


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fermi tutti non ho dato colpe ai giudici parlavo della costituzione che a mio avviso è sbagliata in questo senso.


----------



## runner (21 Gennaio 2015)

che carini quelli che pensano che i soldi per il popolo non ci siano....

dai su viviamo in un paese di mafiosi e ladri, fossimo gestiti meglio saremmo una delle prime potenze mondiali soprattutto a livello "smart" e invece della povera gente deve sottostare a una legge ingiusta come la suddetta.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Gennaio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> hai da dire anche sul fatto che mio papà si è fatto 18 mesi in più?? hai da ridire proprio su ttt eh...
> 
> e sinistroidi è rivolto all utente medio di questo thread...hai da ridire anche su questo?



Scusa, non ti capisco?
perchè devo aver da ridire su tuo papà? ho solo fatto il mio esempio in cui devo lavorare 7 anni in più
e continuo a non capire cosa centrino i sinistroidi, me lo spieghi con calma?


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> hai ragione infatti non capisco i commenti sopra..
> 
> probabilmente non avete parenti a cui la vita è stata rovinata da questa legge.. io si



Io no, però è una legge scritta con i piedi da un governo non eletto, la devolution fu abolita con referendum ed era scritta da un governo eletto, alla fine il referendum popolare conta più del volere degli eletti che a loro volta contano più dei provvedimenti da nominati (anzi nominati da nominati nominati da nominati in quanto il parlamento di nominati ha nominato Monti che ha nominato la Fornero) da due soldi come quello in causa. Però De Benedetti e schiavetti hanno deciso che bisogna esultare e influenzato i media sull'argomento.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Gennaio 2015)

C'è da dire che questa legge è stata proposta dal governo Monti, ma se non c'era il consenso di PD e FI non sarebbe passata. Ha fatto comodo a tutti far fare il lavoro sporco a Monti. Certo che al sottoscritto girano un po' visto che dovrà lavorare sei anni di più...


----------



## Efferosso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Qui più che mai viene fuori il punto di contatto fra Lega e Movimento 5 stelle.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti non ho dato colpe ai giudici parlavo della costituzione che a mio avviso è sbagliata in questo senso.



In un mondo in cui l'individuo è da un lato in grado di provvedere a se stesso e dall'altro sufficientemente altruista da pensare a chi non vi riesce, sarei d'accordo.

In Italia non è mai stato così, ne è evidenza l'attuale condizione del mezzogiorno, degli statali, e delle pensioni pre riforma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non sono d accordo come principio



Anche io non sono d accordo per principio..


----------



## James Watson (22 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> No, ma proprio qui sta il punto.
> 
> Lamentarsi per la *decisione* non ha il minimo senso, indipendentemente dal colore politico. Un referendum di questo tipo è vietato dalla Costituzione, quindi non può essere attuato. Sono passaggi logici incontrovertibili e svincolati dalla situazione politica. Il discorso è il medesimo per il referendum sull'euro proposto da Grillo. Tutto questo è risaputo benissimo da Salvini, non è uno stupido, ci ha volutamente marciato sopra e ci ha volutamente creato uno scandalo che non esiste semplicemente per fini elettorali.
> 
> ...



Concordo in pieno. Qui ci si lamenta perché i giudici della corte costituzionale hanno fatto semplicemente il loro lavoro.


----------



## vota DC (1 Maggio 2015)

Alla fine i giudici avendo qualche amichetto colpito dalla legge hanno fatto il contrordine e dichiarato la legge anticostituzionale. La motivazione ufficiale è che la legge Fornero ha qualche aspetto positivo che per i giudici è appunto la parte anticostituzionale.


----------

